# meteor struck down in Canada



## ratsy (Nov 21, 2008)

I am from Edmonton Canada and we witnessed a large meteor come down last night.  I thought since this is a S.F forum you guys may want to check this out.  I was driving home and saw the meteor...it flashed bright green and the whole sky lit up.  This is a link to a site who had security footage that caught the meteor on film.  It was amazing...my heart was pumping, I felt like I was in War of the Worlds or something.  People were almost stopping on the roads.

http://canwest.a.mms.mavenapps.net/...yerId=onlyonline&maven_referralObject=3211530


----------



## murphy (Nov 21, 2008)

All I can say is, Wow.   What an awesome sight.


----------



## sloweye (Nov 21, 2008)

I cant get the vid to play but i have an uncle in Vancover, i'll have to e-mail and ask if they got to see anything.


----------



## murphy (Nov 21, 2008)

I couldn't find any still pix, but here's a link to the story about it.   I have to copy your link, ratsy, and send it to all my friends.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 21, 2008)

Absolutely stupendous. The footage makes it even more impressive. Thanks Ratsy! (And from one of my favourite cities on the planet too!)


----------



## ratsy (Nov 28, 2008)

This footage was taken in edmonton and they just found fragments of the meteor about 200kilometers east of us.  Pretty cool


----------



## tangaloomababe (Nov 28, 2008)

Sorry can't get either link to work, still how lucky are you Ratsy to witness something like that.  Your right it would have been like War of the Worlds.  "A green flash in the sky" I know those words well.  Jeff Wayne's WOTW is one of my favorite musical tracks and they say those very words a number of times. Just hope you don't have Tom Cruise for back up!


----------



## ratsy (Nov 28, 2008)

here is a different link from youtube...
YouTube - Police dash cam of Meteor over Edmonton, Canada

It still looks cool


----------

